# trial run / seeking correspondents



## lobita (Dec 8, 2011)

For about a year now, my partner and I have been discussing a move to Mexico ... in five more years, when our youngest is 18. (I know, that’s a long way off, but sooner isn’t possible -- and hey, it gives us plenty of time to learn Spanish!) Since last winter I’ve been reading every board, book, and blog I could find on the subject of living in Mexico as an expat.

We’ve never been to the Chapala area, but it looks like the best place for us, at least to start.

Yesterday we bought plane tickets to GDL for early April. We’ve found a house in Ajijic to rent for a month. We’re going to come down and -- as best we can, in 30 days -- get a taste of what it’s like to live there.

If there’s anyone on these boards who would be *willing to correspond* with me and answer random questions about your experiences Lakeside, please send a message! Especially if you’re going to be in residence and could meet us when we visit in April 2012.

I’m particularly grateful to talk to people who are any of the following:

 foodies / serious cooks
 vegetarians / pescetarians
 people who live in Mexico year-round
 people under 55 (or who moved to Mexico in their 40s/ early 50s)

My partner would love to talk to:

 anyone who plays soccer (aka football)
 coffee aficionados

Thanks for reading!


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Hope you enjoy your visit. I find I eat much better Lakeside than I do in the states. Nice fresh produce. Maybe not the variety you are used to NOB, but nice and fresh. I have spent 30+ years in the restaurant business, I guess that qualifies me as a foodie. None of that time was in fast food, just in case anyone was going to ask.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lobita said:


> ...
> I’m particularly grateful to talk to people who are any of the following:
> 
> foodies / serious cooks
> ...


I don't live Lakeside, am over 50, don't play futbol, nor drink coffee, but I meet all your other criteria. i.e. I live in Mexico year-round, like to cook and am vegetarian, vegan really. I live about a few miles north of Lake Chapala in a little city called Guadalajara, truly the best place in Mexico to live, in spite of what you might read to the contrary from other posters on this forum.  Spend a few days here, on your way to or from the Lake.


----------



## iu1971 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Lake Chapala Area*



lobita said:


> For about a year now, my partner and I have been discussing a move to Mexico ... in five more years, when our youngest is 18. (I know, that’s a long way off, but sooner isn’t possible -- and hey, it gives us plenty of time to learn Spanish!) Since last winter I’ve been reading every board, book, and blog I could find on the subject of living in Mexico as an expat.
> 
> We’ve never been to the Chapala area, but it looks like the best place for us, at least to start.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have just returned from Ajijic. We thought
it was paradise, until robbers entered our rented villa and
held us up at gun point.

Be ware, this area has become dangerous.


google lakeside crime and quadalaraja reporter
for news on the area.

You better think twice.

Rob


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is understandable that you are angry, but it is also obvious that you are now on a mission to trash the place that you thought was paradise. I'm terribly sorry that you were robbed, but have to ask; "How did they get in?" Did you rent in a 'newbie target area', or were you the victim of an opportunistic pre-Christmas mugging? Did you report your robbery to the Ministerio Publico, or just leave? Where did you rent, specifically? Was the property secure? We would like to hear the details and it would help everyone to understand what really happened.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is understandable that you are angry, but it is also obvious that you are now on a mission to trash the place that you thought was paradise. I'm terribly sorry that you were robbed, but have to ask; "How did they get in?" Did you rent in a 'newbie target area', or were you the victim of an opportunistic pre-Christmas mugging? Did you report your robbery to the Ministerio Publico, or just leave? Where did you rent, specifically? Was the property secure? We would like to hear the details and it would help everyone to understand what really happened.


As would I. I have already posted, on the sister thread, those questions. I do not question iu's experience, but if we could know some more of the hows and whys, we could learn from his misfortune.


----------



## lobita (Dec 8, 2011)

m55vette: I am really excited about the fresh food available there -- been drooling over photos and videos of the open-air markets (and marvelling at the prices). Do you cook now that you're out of the restaurant business? Do you have any favorite restaurants in the Lakeside or Guadalajara area?

Will: We definitely plan to at least make a couple of day trips to Guadalajara this time around. Maybe we could stay overnight once -- haven't looked into lodging there yet. Any recommendations for that, or restaurants?

Do you have any trouble cooking/eating vegetarian? Vegan must be even more of a challenge. Can you find things like olive oil readily in a country where it seems most cooking is done with lard?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Olive oil*



lobita said:


> m55vette: I am really excited about the fresh food available there -- been drooling over photos and videos of the open-air markets (and marvelling at the prices). Do you cook now that you're out of the restaurant business? Do you have any favorite restaurants in the Lakeside or Guadalajara area?
> 
> Will: We definitely plan to at least make a couple of day trips to Guadalajara this time around. Maybe we could stay overnight once -- haven't looked into lodging there yet. Any recommendations for that, or restaurants?
> 
> Do you have any trouble cooking/eating vegetarian? Vegan must be even more of a challenge. Can you find things like olive oil readily in a country where it seems most cooking is done with lard?


Olive oil is availale in all the larger markets and most of the smaller ones. We needed lard for some unique Christmas cookies, polvorones, and actually had to search around for a store that carried it. Our local Walmart grocery did not. As to your coffee, that is one aspect of the Spanish culture that has not caught on well here. There are many coffee shops around, including the big one from the states, but they just do not do it very well. 

Good luck to you


----------



## lobita (Dec 8, 2011)

Rob: Thanks for the warning. I'm sorry to hear about what happened to you, and like the others, I would love more details.

I keep up with the Lakeside Crime site and the forums; I know that there has been an increase in violent crime in the last couple of months, including one murder of an expat. It seems to be largely the work of a single pair of armed criminals, currently still at large. I know there is a movement Lakeside to work with the local police to increase security. I am watching all this with interest and concern.

However, I'm not going into this expecting Ajijic to be paradise. Every place has its tradeoffs. We're trying to learn first-hand what the reality is before we commit to moving there.

Again, would love to hear the full details of your experience. Did you submit it to Lakeside Crime?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lobita said:


> Will: We definitely plan to at least make a couple of day trips to Guadalajara this time around. Maybe we could stay overnight once -- haven't looked into lodging there yet. Any recommendations for that, or restaurants?
> 
> Do you have any trouble cooking/eating vegetarian? Vegan must be even more of a challenge. Can you find things like olive oil readily in a country where it seems most cooking is done with lard?


I have lots of recommendations for restaurants. I know less about hotels, but if you indicated what type you preferred I could give you suggestions. I find it very easy to cook vegan and at home I am strictly vegan. I am more flexible in restaurants. I never order anything with cheese or meat products but I don't go into the kitchen to see how they cook the frijoles for example. Olive oil is readily available although I have to go to a big grocery store (Soriana) for it. Fruits, vegetables, bread and tortillas or masa, I get in the mercado a block from my house. I get grains from a bulk grain place and tofu and hot sauces at an asian grocery.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

lobita said:


> Rob: Thanks for the warning. I'm sorry to hear about what happened to you, and like the others, I would love more details....Again, would love to hear the full details of your experience. Did you submit it to Lakeside Crime?


I do not believe that any one in the world of 2011 can believe that anywhere is totally safe, without crime or 100% perfect. This robbery is the fourth crime in Lakeside that I have heard about during this entire year. 

It's like this: 100% safety is only in your closet, as long as it has food and sanitary facilities - and who would want to live like that? Ex-pats are, by definition, adventurers who dare to live in new environments. No adventure is absolutely safe. Been out driving lately? 38,000+ Americans have been killed this year in auto accidents.

eace: Let's look forward, at the season of Peace, to a good 2012 - and all keep ourselves as safe as possible.

end of sermon.


----------



## iu1971 (Dec 8, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is understandable that you are angry, but it is also obvious that you are now on a mission to trash the place that you thought was paradise. I'm terribly sorry that you were robbed, but have to ask; "How did they get in?" Did you rent in a 'newbie target area', or were you the victim of an opportunistic pre-Christmas mugging? Did you report your robbery to the Ministerio Publico, or just leave? Where did you rent, specifically? Was the property secure? We would like to hear the details and it would help everyone to understand what really happened.


Hi: We were on Independencia near Colon,,, not sure if its a newbie area. I'm not on a mission to trash the place, but I want everyone to know my experience so they will think twice about what goes on and to be careful... Where is the newbie target area, obviously I was a targeted newbie. The robbers got in thru the front door, either they had a key or picked the lock. Yes I did report the robbery to the MP, Gama Soto helped me and he was great. The incident is recorded on the lakeside crime web site, it happened on Nov 21. We tried to hang in there, the people were great, especially Michael Eager of the N Posada. But when more events were triggered, so to speak, we decided to leave.

Its a beautiful place, but attracting criminals who are able to commit crimes and get away with them. The police are hamstrung and have no money to do anything,
so residents are going to have react to the situation, as they have and find solutions, quickly. Rob


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You were in a true 'touristy area', right downtown and you probably did look the part of a 'newbie'; we all did at first. Yes, Ajijic has become a 'boutique' village and that's why we moved to the more normal setting of Chapala. However, there are a lot more short term rentals in Ajijic, as it is touted by all and Chapala doesn't have much expansion room for new homes, but it does have B^Bs, some rentals and hotels, along with a fine malecon and downtown shopping. 
It is not unusual for rentals to have keys in the possession of many; previous tenants, managers, maids, gardeners or other service people. My suggestion would be to either change locks or otherwise secure the property when you rent it.
I'm glad to hear that you did report the crime to the MP, for what it is worth. At least it helps them form patterns or statistics to justify more police. I'm also glad that you did have support from others, but sad that you felt the need to depart.
The fact that Ajijic has attracted so many well to do expats makes it easy pickings for the street crimes of opportunity. Even the poorest of us are seen as 'rich', cold, noisy and poorly dressed by most locals. It is also apparent that they prey upon 'newbies'; not so much on the settled residents who have been here long term. Newbies and/or snowbirds aren't expected to stick around long enough to identify or pursue the arrest of the perpetrators, making for lower risk of apprehension.
Please don't be afraid to return and give yourself another chance at enjoying life here.


----------

